# Large plastic hexagon anchors



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

I have 2 of these filled with sand and they weigh around 100 pounds each. I was using them with a floating dock but decided to go another route. They were only used 1 season and have been in the garage since. Just need them out of the garage. They are located in Tiffin, Ohio. PH # 419-455-2123 They are FREE


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

Bump to the top


----------

